# Cedula Pessoal



## remichelle

My mother was born in East Timor before 1975, currently living in Australia and is in the process of registering her birth with the Portuguese Consulate in order to attain her Portuguese Nationality.
The consulate in Sydney has responded stating the office in Lisbon has reviewed the application and are requesting for further documentation and require an original copy of the 'Cedula Pessoal'. What is this and how can my mother obtain it? 
Any responses will be fantastic!


----------



## canoeman

Basically a Birth Certificate or a full document of identity for minors depends a bit on context but I would think they want the official Birth Certificate or a Notarized official copy of it


----------



## remichelle

Basically my mother has presented an official birth certificate so im a bit confused what else they require. 
Could they possibly wants a document that states personal records including children? 
Thanks for your reply canoeman


----------



## canoeman

If your unsure then *you need to contact them Consulate or Lisbon* and ask *exactly* what it is they reguire if the official birth certificate has already been presented


----------



## oronero

A Cedula Pessoal, is an official Portuguese Birth Certificate.

I was born in the UK and had to have my UK birth certificate translated into Portuguese by an authorised and approved translation ompany. I then sent my original UK birth certificate with the certified translation copy with fee to the Portuguese Consulate. I was later sent my official Cedula Pessoal which arrived in the form of an official booklet. 

With the Cedula Pessoal and a form of current ID, ie an English Passport or Driving Licence, I can obtain my Portuguese ID card.

I hope this helps.


----------



## remichelle

Thanks so much for the replies. 

Once my mothers registration goes through, I will probably have to do the same oroneo as I was born in Australia.
Thanks canoe man and oroneo for your responses. 

Oh and out of interest, how long did the process take for you oroneo?!


----------



## oronero

remichelle said:


> Thanks so much for the replies.
> 
> Once my mothers registration goes through, I will probably have to do the same oroneo as I was born in Australia.
> Thanks canoe man and oroneo for your responses.
> 
> Oh and out of interest, how long did the process take for you oroneo?!


I did the process in the late 90's, so it's relevance is not really of much use now, but it took about 2-3 months if I remember correctly from start to finish. 

Remember they were sending hard copies from the UK to Portugal back then.


----------

